# Name your best ever detailing product/tool



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

As per title, what's your best ever detailing item and the one you'd recommend to others?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Porter cable. Idiot proof with excellent results


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a tough one..

My plush MF drying towels are worth mentioning.. (Serious Performance/Miracle Dryer/Aquatouch FBZ)..


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tough indeed....Zymol Vintage maybe....not do a best in category?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Kettle !!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

pwpro said:


> Kettle !!


Great shout:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

my Woman


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Alex Creasey's clay bar


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

bobwoolmer said:


> my Woman


Hmm, I think Steve is right...we should do a best category and by that I mean product, not woman! Although...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Sorry but answer is twofold.

Whoopie!

He can make car gleam with just a bucket of water and a sponge!

and

Alex Creasey ... for supplying Whoopie with quality products.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Serious performance quick detailer, great for a quick clean and can be used on everything including glass with no white residue


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Alltorqueuk.com said:


> Serious performance quick detailer, great for a quick clean and can be used on everything including glass with no white residue


Yep, that's great stuff!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

my wife bought me this stuff



















I dont think it cost much. I didnt expect it to be any good. I was wrong, the finish is fantastic but its best used if you dont have time to spend 3+hrs on your car ie a visit the next day from a potenial buyer. Here is the finished product



















and here is the finished product from roughly 3hrs work with the autoglym products


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Anything from Alex at Serious Performance to be honest, looked after my Skylines cleaning needs since the R33 & my R32 is just proof once clean!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

3m finesse


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Meguairs Ultimate Compound


----------



## jeremy25 (Mar 12, 2013)

I use autoglym, and Im satisfied with the results


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Hosepipe.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Meguairs Ultimate Liquid Wax, the best i've ever used!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Sun gun! Shows up every mark!!! 



Kettle is a great shout tho Paul!! LOL 




Chris


----------



## Chelstrueblue (Aug 22, 2012)

Auto glym pre wax cleaner and hi def wax or blackfire is a very good brand


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Duragloss 901 From Alex Creasey


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaino Z8 for the gloss. Amazing shine and durability.


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I've used a lot of diff polishes and waxes just recently got auto glym HD wax and its AMAZING is a understatement my daily runner was waxed 3 weeks ago its only been washed 1 and its so easy to put on and so easy to wipe off when dry looks supper wet and glossy 

heres a camera phone pic not the best check it out


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

My phone... I can call Gordon at Defined Details in case I have a problem or I can get him to detail my car and also with the help of headphones I can listen to music while cleaning my car


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

iron x for me


----------



## CL4RKY (Jul 9, 2013)

Small tub of wax called hybrid, the finish is awesome. 

I prepare the car with 3m finesse first


----------

